# 05 750 driveshaft engine oil seal ID # ?



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone have the actual seal part # for the engine side front drive shaft seal ?There is a # right on the seal itself. I have 2 or 3 seals on hand,and forgot what they were for. I think the ones I have are marked as E257 on the seal itself.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> Anyone have the actual seal part # for the engine side front drive shaft seal ?There is a # right on the seal itself. I have 2 or 3 seals on hand,and forgot what they were for. I think the ones I have are marked as E257 on the seal itself.


I'm pretty sure its 92049-1570 (92049a) for the front-engine side and
92049-0095 for the rear engine side.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks,but looking for actual #s off the seal itself. There are #s on all seals right on the face of the seal.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> Thanks,but looking for actual #s off the seal itself. There are #s on all seals right on the face of the seal.


Oh.. I just happen to have one in the tool box. Bought it and two rear seals when my first one went our back in 2006. Put the oil cooler on and never changed another one. I'll take a look and get back to you.

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

OK, says in smallest lettering I ever saw... AE1544H It's Genuine Kawie part but opposite of the number says NOK


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks NMK, I went on cheapcycleparts and located seal measurements. Turns out the seals I have are for the seal behind the primary clutch - I believe would be the crankshaft seal on the engine case. The measurements are listed in mm. No oil change till I get the right seal. The seal for the front engine drive shaft is 28mm x 42mm x 8mm.


----------

